# craftsman 26" snowthrower model#247.88970



## C/O (Mar 20, 2013)

while snowblowing yesterday, the auger jammed up and smoke came out of the housing. i replaced the auger belt(the belt looked fine, but replaced it anyway) today and started it up and when i engaged the auger there was a whining noise and the engine immediatley shut down


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like your auger gearbox blow. Pull your spark wire off and belt off and see if you can move the augers by hand.


----------



## C/O (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks ill check it out,if I can!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Stuck auger*

I took a look at the schematic on your blower, might not be a blown gear but it definitely could be in the auger housing. It looks like the shaft the auger rakes mount on is not full width. It looks like there is a bearing with a sleeve that supports the end of the auger rakes and the shaft only goes part way down the rakes.

I've seen that if something jammed in the auger, the housing flexed and the ends of the auger rakes came off the sleeve, effectively jamming the auger rakes.

If that's the issue, you will need to get the rakes back on that sleeve so it's centered in the housing the way it's supposed to be. Can't give any more details because I don't have a machine like yours but if that's the problem I'm sure you'll see it. Likely just unbolt the bearing, work it back into the rake and bolt it back together.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance whatever jammed it is still stuck in there? Sometimes pieces can break off and get stuck in hard to see spots.


----------



## C/O (Mar 20, 2013)

*Impeller wouldn't move*

A rock was stuck in the impeller!!! Thanks for the imput guys, I really appreciate your time and concern, thanks again!!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cheap fix*

It's great when it's a inexpensive repair - congrats so you know how to handle it the next time it happens.


----------

